# Yummy Chummies



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

I just want to get some so I can say I bought some "Yummy Chummies!"


----------



## Megoony (Jan 15, 2013)

These are great- my dogs love em'. They are quite smelly (and for the love of god never try one yourself . . . don't ask- I tried one in a time of desperation) but U.S. made and make great training treats.


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

I just brought a bag last week. Unfortunately my Gucci and Miu Miu only took 1 bite and decided it wasn't for them. They are extremely picky. Sigh


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

Megoony said:


> These are great- my dogs love em'. They are quite smelly (and for the love of god never try one yourself . . . don't ask- I tried one in a time of desperation) but U.S. made and make great training treats.


I will have to look into these when I go to Costco tomorrow. I will take your advice & not taste test bleh :sly:

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HerdingStdPoodle (Oct 17, 2012)

*Restless*

I think that I gave Louie too many "Yummy Chummies" last night because he was really restless and we had to go outside and take a potty walk, several times. Or---he was nervous and concerned about our neighbor's Lab. (Perhaps both!) HerdingStdPoodle


----------



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

I am a bit wary of dog foods/treats that contain _citric acid_ since it has been cited as a possible cause of bloat in dogs.


----------



## HerdingStdPoodle (Oct 17, 2012)

*Thank You For This Informative Post!*



nu2poodles said:


> I am a bit wary of dog foods/treats that contain _citric acid_ since it has been cited as a possible cause of bloat in dogs.


nu2poodles---Thank you! I had no-o-o clue about citric acid. ??? But something was "up" last night with my Spoo. I am thankful that I had Gas-X on hand (a recommendation from a PF post) but did not have to use it! 

Perhaps I should just stick with my Natural Balance Dog Food Roll & occasional Liverwurst for treats. ?? :dontknow2: HerdingStdPoodle


----------



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

HerdingStdPoodle said:


> nu2poodles---Thank you! I had no-o-o clue about citric acid. ??? But something was "up" last night with my Spoo. I am thankful that I had Gas-X on hand (a recommendation from a PF post) but did not have to use it!
> 
> Perhaps I should just stick with my Natural Balance Dog Food Roll & occasional Liverwurst for treats. ?? :dontknow2: HerdingStdPoodle


You are welcome ! Many dog foods & treats contain citric acid, and I think it is good to be aware of its possible association with bloat.


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

I remember seeing that info about citric acid--I think it was implicated as a risk factor for bloat if it was among the first four ingredients in kibble. Later I saw another study, but it referenced fat in the first four ingredients as a factor. I thought perhaps I'd remembered wrong. Maybe the second article was mistaken? Maybe there were two studies? Maybe I'm just old and confused...no, surely not.


----------



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

JudyD said:


> I remember seeing that info about citric acid--I think it was implicated as a risk factor for bloat if it was among the first four ingredients in kibble. Later I saw another study, but it referenced fat in the first four ingredients as a factor. I thought perhaps I'd remembered wrong. Maybe the second article was mistaken? Maybe there were two studies? Maybe I'm just old and confused...no, surely not.


This was information that came out of the study done by Glickman, often referenced as the Purdue Study. It is far from definitive, but worth notice & consideration ...

Mile High Weimaraner Club

The study confirmed previous reports of an increased risk of GDV associated with increasing age, having a first-degree relative with GDV and having a raised food bowl. new significant findings included a 2.6 fold (160%) increased risk of GDV in dogs that consumed dry foods containing fat* among the first four ingredients. The GDV increased 3 fold (200%) in dogs that consumed dry food containing citric acid* as a preservative. Dry foods containing a rendered meat meal with bone product among the first four ingredients significantly decreased GDV risk by 53%. Moistening of dry food alone was not associated with GDV but consumption of owner-moistened dry foods that also contained citric acid significantly increased GDV 4 fold (300%). Approximately 30 and 33% of all cases of GDV in this food related study could be attributed to consumption of dry food containing fat among the first four ingredients or citric acid, respectively. These findings can be used by owners to select dry foods that my reduce the risk of GDV.

* The information on fat and preservatives can be found under "Ingredients" not "Guaranteed Analysis"​


----------

